# Dodging Icebergs



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

Lines were drawn, friends backed up each other on both sides, who was going to throw the first low blow? A comment on the "other site" wins the prize. Let it go guys, Erik said he's sorry. Riverman


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

Yep, let it go.

The point was made.

Kirk, I'm curious which one takes "the" prize. There were a lot of gems over there!


----------



## MPsteelheader (May 2, 2000)

gunrod...

i made a post about a similar event a few years ago on another river...

it was deleted...

now you (a moderator) make this thread and it is still here why?

im not trying to start trouble but this is getting out of hand on NOW 3 websites...


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

MPsteelheader said:


> gunrod...
> 
> i made a post about a similar event a few years ago on another river...
> 
> ...


I don't know anything about your post being deleted so I can't speak to that. 

I made this post here and replied to the post over there. I was going to let it go until challenged to 'step up to the plate'. I think I've done that. I didn't do the post on the 3rd site. Matter of fact, to make things clear I registered as Iceberg on questoutdoors. Someone seems to believe I'm also some other posters which is not true. I haven't hid behind any identities.


----------



## AlphaBuck (May 12, 2005)

It appears he had found some irritation in the sport and you deleted it.LOL


----------



## MPsteelheader (May 2, 2000)

> Apparently you missed the part about not being able to fish. If you look at the post times and dates you will see that we didn't post until called out i.e. 'step up to the plate'. I believe that is what we did.
> 
> I was beginning to think this issue was being resolved but you seem to want to keep it going. I'm sorry your similar post was deleted on MS.com in the past but again, I had nothing to do with that and didn't see it because it wasn't in my forum. Apparently everyone was supposed to care when you posted but not when we did.


gunrod apparently YOU missed the point...

because your a mod here doesn't give you anymore of a right to "whine" about something because it is personal...

all im saying is keep it fair...

just so you know though your just adding attention to a weak fishery...

have a good day...

mark


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

No body has stopped you from whining that I'm aware of.....including in this post. I'm not getting anything special that any other member here receives.

And as far as attention to a weak fishery, I've never been against discussing fishing on the Huron or any other stream. I'm happy to share with everyone and have done so on these boards and in PM's.

I'll also give you one more chance to whine before locking this thread. Eric has agreed to slow down and I've agreed to address him with a little more tact in the future. I've asked him to lock his thread and I'll do the same here when you've completed your whining..........just to keep it fair.


----------



## MPsteelheader (May 2, 2000)

> Fly fishing is like sex. The first time is never like you thought it would be, but you never forget it. You get better with experience. You think about it alot. You do it when ever you can until you die. *You always have fun no matter what*...


all im saying is remember why you're out there...

"a bad day fishing beats a good day working"


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

The issue is resolved and the thread now closed.


----------

